# PLEASE HELP!!! Sick Orpington



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a splash Orpington pullet, she isn't sneezing, no discharge, she does have diarrhea, she has lost what seems to be a lot of weight, she has her eyes closed a lot, but when she opens them she looks "ok". 

Any advise would be appreciated an awful lot!

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Matt, we need more info. You say pullet, how old? Has she been laying? Have you checked her all over to make sure that she doesn't have any strange swellings? What about her crop?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

She is about 4-5 1/2 months, she hasn't started laying yet, her crop seems to be normal, it didn't seem to be large


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

And no unusual swelling either


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you put her some place that you can monitor her food and water intake?

Does she appear to be puffed up at all?

How about a good side pic?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have quarantined her, I have been observing her but it's dark out now, I will post a pic ASAP in the morning


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Matt your private message folder is full so i can't send you a PM

i have 2 splash pullets that are about 5 months old

they are checking out the nests boxes so i take that as a good sign


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I went out to take the picture earlier and she was pretty much gone. I decided to take her out of her suffering and put her down. 

Robin, thank you for your concern and effort to help me try to get her to recover, it is much appreciated


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're more than welcome. Sometimes there is just nothing we an do. Chances are whatever ailed her was beyond anyone's capability to help. You made the right decision even though its not an easy one to make.


----------

